# Neshaminy High School (Idlewood trail) during the day?



## SI3 (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi all,

I just had a question for those that might have more experience than I do with the trail behind Neshaminy High School  It seems like most people go biking during the late afternoon after 4pm. But my question was what about during the morning to noon time? 

1.) I know school is still in session as of the moment and so would it be ok to use the trails? 


2.) If it is ok, does anyone know if we are allowed to park in the school parking lot at that time? Or is there some other place to park that's safe during these hours (9am - 2pm)?

Just wondering as I'm going to be in the area and have some hours to kill for a few weeks :thumbsup: . Thanks all!


----------



## Doug S (Nov 7, 2007)

I believe you can use the trail any time.
I do not know for sure but I have rode there a few times while school was in session.
no one said anything to me.


----------



## SI3 (Jul 25, 2007)

That's great to know! Did you park at the school parking lot? Just wondering


----------



## Doug S (Nov 7, 2007)

yes all the way in the back by the concrete barriers


----------



## SI3 (Jul 25, 2007)

Doug S said:


> yes all the way in the back by the concrete barriers


Thanks Doug  I was just a little afraid that they might ticket my car or have it towed (just a little paranoid I guess  ) Thanks for the info. If anyone else have any experience here, please feel free to let me know!

And if there are people interested in coming here and checking out the trails, I attached a map that I found on GPSbikemaps.com. I hope it come in handy!


----------



## trekmike (Aug 27, 2004)

Bikers may not have been told to leave in the past, but there is no trespassing on school property while school is in session. I avoid riding during those times.

Clearly, many have been able to duck into the woods and not be seen. Aside from keeping general control of the campus, another school issue is they run gym biking classes in there along with biology classes and stuff.

I offer this for people to keep in mind....


----------



## bigbeck (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm from NJ and I ride there 1 or 2 times a month. When school is in session I park on the side of the road by the water tower and enter the trails behind the football field. I've been riding there for about 10 years. Really nice diversified riding in there. The singletrack used to be like heaven till the ATV's came in and tore it up. It's still good,though.

I'm surprised by how few mountain bikers use those trails. I'm thinking they're just too rough and technical for most people. I've seen maybe 10 other riders there in a 10 year period. I can do a dozen rides there and see no one. About 50% of my riding is when school is in session so that explains some of it. But trails that good should always have riders on them - especially on weekends. I don't know....................


----------



## fell_brook (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the map! I want to hit that place up soon.


----------



## SI3 (Jul 25, 2007)

trekmike said:


> Bikers may not have been told to leave in the past, but there is no trespassing on school property while school is in session. I avoid riding during those times.
> 
> Clearly, many have been able to duck into the woods and not be seen. Aside from keeping general control of the campus, another school issue is they run gym biking classes in there along with biology classes and stuff.
> 
> I offer this for people to keep in mind....


Thank you for your information trekmike. Parking in the school parking lot could definitely be a problem. I guess no one said anything because there hasn't been a problem yet (plus as bigbeck said, there doesn't seem like much people riding out here. I guess now what I'm wondering is who's property is the trail behind the school? Is it the schools? If it is, then this could be a problem as well. For this I might just call in to see what they say. But trekmike is definitely correct in that the school kids come out for biking class as well as biology, just not all the time.

I rode there just yesterday, right before noon, and I came in contact with some teachers and a couple of students. They didn't seem to mind me being there, but as you said, the few of them were going into the woods for something. The point is the school does use the trails for their own use. But as bigbeck said, I personally don't think they mind because there isn't many people who ride during this times and cause problems. If some do cause problems or too many people show up at this time, then I can see trouble brewing... But seriously, great trail, coming from riding mostly at pennypack, which is 3 minutes from my place  .



bigbeck said:


> I'm from NJ and I ride there 1 or 2 times a month. When school is in session I park on the side of the road by the water tower and enter the trails behind the football field. I've been riding there for about 10 years. Really nice diversified riding in there. The singletrack used to be like heaven till the ATV's came in and tore it up. It's still good,though.
> 
> I'm surprised by how few mountain bikers use those trails. I'm thinking they're just too rough and technical for most people. I've seen maybe 10 other riders there in a 10 year period. I can do a dozen rides there and see no one. About 50% of my riding is when school is in session so that explains some of it. But trails that good should always have riders on them - especially on weekends. I don't know....................


Do you mean you park right where you would turn in from Route 1 (literally right next to the water tower? I know every where else it has a no parking on the side of the road sign which was why I was wondering where everyone parks  . As for the trails, yes, they are really something! I can't imagine it being any better than what I see today, but it must have been even nicer!



fell_brook said:


> Thanks for the map! I want to hit that place up soon.


No problem :thumbsup: ! Just for everyone to know, the map only shows the trail that the race used. It is a lot more complex in there, so if you don't have a gps to tell you how to get out or someone to guide you through the trails, be careful as you can get lost  ! But have fun, I know I did!

Again, if there is anyone from the school area or is a parent of a student at the school that rides the trail, let us know if you know anything official about this. I have no intention on causing trouble, or stressing the school out.


----------



## nHurD (Apr 18, 2006)

Pro-tip: The "course" is marked with white blazes on trees throughout. I live about a mile and a half away from the trail and ride there pretty regularly. I'm working up the courage to try the Mexican Bow-tie section, but I'm not quite there yet...


----------



## SI3 (Jul 25, 2007)

nHurD said:


> Pro-tip: The "course" is marked with white blazes on trees throughout. I live about a mile and a half away from the trail and ride there pretty regularly. I'm working up the courage to try the Mexican Bow-tie section, but I'm not quite there yet...


Ahh  I knew I should have followed them. Still in the process of getting familiar with the place. I should check out this bow tie section that you mention  .


----------



## nHurD (Apr 18, 2006)

SI3 said:


> Ahh  I knew I should have followed them. Still in the process of getting familiar with the place. I should check out this bow tie section that you mention  .


IIRC, they just built that section up fairly recently (within the last couple of years), they had the Experts and Elites race it at last year's Guy's Neshaminy classic...


----------



## trekmike (Aug 27, 2004)

Both of my kids graduated from Neshaminy. School security is always on administrator's minds, so one should use discretion. It is easy for me to avoid school hours.

It has been my understanding that the district owns all the land in the back (not the quarry).


----------



## SI3 (Jul 25, 2007)

trekmike said:


> Both of my kids graduated from Neshaminy. School security is always on administrator's minds, so one should use discretion. It is easy for me to avoid school hours.
> 
> It has been my understanding that the district owns all the land in the back (not the quarry).


Thanks again Trekmike. If that's the case, then it is probably best not to bike during those hours, at least until school is out. Unfortunately, my hours of work take place later in the day which is why I asked  . Like I said before, I don't want to worry any parents or faculty members because of my desire to bike. Guess I'll have to stick with pennypack for a time being...


----------



## TheRemedy (Jun 25, 2006)

I too have had my butt kicked by the bow tie. Its awsome when you make it through it but it eats you up sometimes too. There is a bow tie at the new trails at lake nockamixon too.


----------



## bigbeck (Feb 15, 2004)

SI3 said:


> Do you mean you park right where you would turn in from Route 1 (literally right next to the water tower? I know every where else it has a no parking on the side of the road sign which was why I was wondering where everyone parks  . As for the trails, yes, they are really something! I can't imagine it being any better than what I see today, but it must have been even nicer!


 There's a small brick building surrounded by a chainlink fence, close to the water tower. I think it's a pumping station. I park right outside of the the fence,off of the road. I even asked someone that works there if it was ok to park on their property. He said it was alright as long as I didn't block the gate. I think there's only two or three people that work in that building. I only park there when school is in session.
If its after 3:30 or so, I park at the northern end of the school in a parking lot that's right next to the school bus lot and fuel storage area. There's also a couple of softball fields in this area. It's in this area that much of the very tight killer singletrack was destroyed maybe 5 l years ago by ATV's. It has somewhat repaired itself, and not doubt some trail builders worked on it, but it's still not the same.

I think it is still an excellent trail system. Very diversified, challenging and fun. Although I do wish it was about double it's size. I have ridden a couple of other trail systems very similar to this one and I love them all. One is in Maryland (Patapsco)and one is in NJ(Chimney Rock). Fair Hill,in Maryland is very good too but too much of it is the same old, same old. I guess with over 100 miles of trails, one shouldn't expect a surprise around every corner. I'm still learning those trails and from what I hear, I haven't ridden the really good trails that are located in the South side of the park, so I may change my tune after that.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Had no idea that the trails were so extensive there. Maybe I should check it out. Its an hour drive. Do you guys that ride there regularly think its worth two hours in the car ?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

92gli said:


> think its worth two hours in the car ?


Yes.


----------



## bigbeck (Feb 15, 2004)

92gli said:


> Maybe I should check it out. Its an hour drive. Do you guys that ride there regularly think its worth two hours in the car ?


 Yes, It's even more fun if you're reasonably fit. Much of it is not suitable for beginners,though.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

bigbeck said:


> Much of it is not suitable for beginners,though.


That sounds good to me :thumbsup:


----------



## guswalls (Nov 26, 2009)

*graduation on wednesday 6.8*

i was there yesterday around 4 and left before graduation started. school will be out soon.
are there any regular rides there?


----------



## fightnut (Jul 5, 2007)

guswalls said:


> are there any regular rides there?


Bucks County Bicycle Company has a regular ride on Wednesdays at 6pm.


----------



## PrivateProperty (Sep 26, 2012)

fightnut said:


> Bucks County Bicycle Company has a regular ride on Wednesdays at 6pm.


thats where I got my Trek Marlin from, They did recommend these trails to me as the ones I have ridden so far were a HUGE disappointment. I am a beginner but I love a challenge. I hate paved roads and I'm not happy with a day of riding unless I hit some trails.

I will have to go see this soon, And I may be dragging up an old topic but I also found this map useful, and wanted to bump it back up.


----------



## DrPsyche (Oct 30, 2018)

_James Maloney - AP Environmental Science teacher, essay writer and event curator_

The Education in Action to Save Idlewood event was organized by Neshaminy High School with community members and Neshaminy students to improve and clean the Idlewood nature area. The township costs were helpful in this case, even more than the Environmental Protection Agency grant.


----------

